# Make sure you grab enough 90s just in case...



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

What's the code say about max 90s on a WH flu?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

That is some beautiful work.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

wow


----------



## Lja1821 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

That is impressive.


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

Pipe has got to be cheaper :laughing::laughing:


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

They could have used some of that sexy flexible stuff


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> They could have used some of that sexy flexible stuff


The kind that claims to be UPC approved for water heaters at the cheapo?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> The kind that claims to be UPC approved for water heaters at the cheapo?


I guess I've never looked at it too seriously, but I have seen it.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Now that's a work of art:thumbsup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Classic example of a lazy to go to the supply house and I don't care how much it costs my boss plumber


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I woulda just used some of this shiot...
Work Smarter Not Harder!:laughing:


----------

